# Quem me pode dar uma pequena ajuda, sou novo nestas andanças.



## tigrablue (27 Fev 2010 às 18:21)

Boas tardes caros amigos, sou de Portimão e sou um curioso em tudo o que toca a metrologia, astrologia etc. Há poucos dias resolvi comprar uma estação meteo e a que vi que era mais em conta com as minhas possibilidades actualmente foi uma LA CROSSE WS2350.Mas como nada percebo ou o pouco que sei é so teorico e o que tenho lido é que essas estações não dão uma leitura muito correcta ex.: velocidade do vento, direcção do mesmo etc.. ou seja a informação não vem constante tem perdas de 1min e as x mais, agora pergunto será isto verdade tendo tudo bem ligado via cabos ou via sinal rádio ? Quem me pode esclarecer essa duvida se são todas as estações a fazer isso ou é caracterização das la crosse. Obrigado amigos.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Fev 2010 às 18:41)

Bem vindo ao fórum.

Podes dar uma vista de olhos neste tópico:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/duvidas-instalacao-ws-2357-a-4206.html


----------



## tigrablue (27 Fev 2010 às 19:25)

Boas desde já os meus sinceros agradecimentos pela ajuda, já estive a ver o tópico que me referiu e tirei de lá algumas ideias de instalação etc.Pois instalação irá ser fácil porque moro numa casa quase em cima de um monte sem quase nada á volta e ainda por minha sorte tenho uma vara de antena de televisão com alguns 5mts o que me permite montar a estação com uma altura significativa, irei também passar os cabos por dentro do tudo de aço da mesma a fim de se estragarem . Bem vamos lá ver ainda são só ideias. O meu problema é se a estação não me da os valores correctos do vento e dir. do mesmo que para mim dá me jeito porque faço vela e espero que não me de valores "leitura" de 30 em 30 seg. Obrigado pessoal já agora qual o melhor prog que por ai anda visto que tenho hipótese de cabo serial + usb. obrigado. depois meto fotos.


----------



## Kraliv (27 Fev 2010 às 20:01)

tigrablue disse:


> Boas tardes caros amigos, sou de Portimão e sou um curioso em tudo o que toca a metrologia, astrologia etc. Há poucos dias resolvi comprar uma estação meteo e a que vi que era mais em conta com as minhas possibilidades actualmente foi uma LA CROSSE WS2350.Mas como nada percebo ou o pouco que sei é so teorico e *o que tenho lido é que essas estações não dão uma leitura muito correcta ex.: velocidade do vento, direcção do mesmo etc.. ou seja a informação não vem constante tem perdas de 1min e as x mais,* agora pergunto será isto verdade tendo tudo bem ligado via cabos ou via sinal rádio ? Quem me pode esclarecer essa duvida se são todas as estações a fazer isso ou é caracterização das la crosse. Obrigado amigos.





Lê também este tópico http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...meteomedas-gondomar-lacrosse-ws2350-1709.html deves encontrar a resposta 


Boa sorte..e dados online assim que puderes


----------



## tigrablue (28 Fev 2010 às 14:29)

Boas tardes caros colegas e amigos, hoje ja conclui metade da instalação da da minha estação só que estou com uma duvida : é assim em relação á velocidade do vento e direcção do mesmo a estação actualiza-se com novos dados tipo de 8 em 8 segundos ou até as vezes mais será isso normal de todas as estações, qual a maneira de resolver isso ? Obrigado amigos um bem haja.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Fev 2010 às 15:00)

tigrablue disse:


> Boas tardes caros colegas e amigos, hoje ja conclui metade da instalação da da minha estação só que estou com uma duvida : é assim em relação á velocidade do vento e direcção do mesmo a estação actualiza-se com novos dados tipo de 8 em 8 segundos ou até as vezes mais será isso normal de todas as estações, qual a maneira de resolver isso ? Obrigado amigos um bem haja.



Não há maneira de resolver. Realmente essa lacrosse cpor cabo trnasmite de 8 em 8 segundos.

Por exemplo, as oregons transmitem as rajadas a cada 14 seg e as Davis a cada 2,5 seg.

Faz parte das especificações e não pode ser alterado.


----------



## tigrablue (3 Mar 2010 às 23:46)

Olá caros amigo olhem hoje estive a soldar o resto da vara que me faltava para a estação pois quero meter os sensores altos para nada o impedir de funcionar na plenitude vamos ver se este fim de semana tenho um pouco de tempo para montar o resto e ver como se porta a estação. Uma questão qual o melhor programa para a estação LA CROSSE WS2350 ? Prometo assim que esteja tudo a bombar meto dados e fotos. Obrigado a todos caros meritíssimo colegas.Nuno Silva


----------

